# Topics > Risk of AI >  Project C.U.P.I.D.  - "This drone can taze you"

## Airicist

Chaotic Moon LLC.

----------


## Airicist

Getting Stunned by a Drone at SXSW

 Published on Mar 9, 2014




> You're gonna want to steer clear of this CUPID. The Chaotic Unmanned Personal Intercept Drone, or "stun copter," can deliver 80,000 volts of pure projectile terror directly into the skin of an ill-intentioned hoodlum.

----------


## Airicist

SXSW 2014: Stun Gun Drone Zaps Intern

Published on Mar 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Chaotic Moon - Project C.U.P.I.D. 

Published on Mar 8, 2014




> Chaotic Moon built CUPID to raise awareness of technology that's outpacing everything from regulatory agencies to social norms.

----------


## Airicist

This drone can taze you | SXSW 2014 

 Published on Mar 8, 2014




> A studio in Austin has outfitted its hexacopter with an 80,000 volt stun gun at SXSW. Is this the security guard of the future?
> 
> Read the full story here: 
> "The CUPID drone strikes with 80,000 volts to the chest"
> Future shock
> 
> by Russell Brandom
> March 8, 2014

----------

